

Show HN: KeywordSQL – Elagantly write SQL statements within your source code - ivanceras
https://github.com/ivanceras/keywordSQL

======
FroshKiller
This seems like a lot of work to avoid implementing the best practice of
encapsulating database logic in user-defined functions, views, and stored
procedures rather than hard-coding queries.

With that (probably controversial) criticism aside, does this library support
multiple conditions in a JOIN predicate?

------
xrstf
Sorry to be so blunt, but this seems like something straight from TheDailyWTF.
:/ Do you gain any abstraction over the underlying DBMS, like with using
Doctrine?

